# redfish



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

I was just wandering if any of the freshwater lakes around here haveredfish stockedin them?


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

i guess not??? Are there any power plant lakes around here?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

dont think so around here i wish tho i hav'nt heard of any places.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks- I just miss going down to the lake & catching 20lb reds one after another


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

never expiereced that :bowdown


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where did you do that at?


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

they stock reds in pretty much all the power plant lakes in texas. They grow to huge weights but they cannot spawn in freshwater. I mainly fished for them at Braunig & Calavares lakes in san antonio. Google these lakes--there is a pretty big fishery for reds there.

They actually tryed stocking more species of saltwater fish way back when such as tarpon & trout & a few others but reds & corvina are the ones that adapted well


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

yea im fimilar where these lakes are but never been to texas. ive caught a la. redfish but never a texas would love it.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

too bad we dont have those fisheries around this area...atleast none i know of


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

The Kiwanis Lake in front of the Okaloosa Island Pier is full of Redfish.Unfortunately no fishing is allowed except during the annual Kiwanis Fishing Rodeo. Also, some of the brackish lakes in South Waltonhave trout and redfish in them.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i can't believe im saying this but that lake is full of hybrid bass. never caught a redfish...but that doesnt mean they arnt in there.


----------

